# le point sur le pavé numerique est une virgule



## msdosfolies (20 Mars 2004)

j'ai un ibook tout neuf et j'ai acheté le clavier standart apple pour eloigner l'ecran et avoir le pavé numerique(suis feignant).
or le point sous la touche 3 fait une virgule,,,,, et pas un .....
est ce un bug normal ou il y a t'il une possibilité de regler ça quelque part ?
merci


----------



## Oizo (20 Mars 2004)

Non ce n'est pas un bug, c'est normal que cette touche fasse une virgule.


----------



## msdosfolies (20 Mars 2004)

merci , mais ya pas moyen de changer car faire "maj" c'est bien mais dans les options j'ai cherché clavier , language ,et je ne vois pas .
quoique en fait la touche maj à gauche et . çest pas trop chiant 

mais pourquoi faire alors un point là alors qu'il est aussi au dessus du "  ; ".


----------



## Spyro (20 Mars 2004)

C'est le comportement normal.
Avant OSX cette touche faisait le caractère qu'on avait indiqué comme séparateur dans les préférences "nombres", mais malheureusement ça n'a pas été gardé. Il faut dire que les ricains n'ont pas ce "problème" alors...

Il y a une solution, à voir sur macbidule:  *ici* et *là* à "remapper un clavier".
Y a aussi *çuilà* mais je ne sais pas si c'est compatible 10.3


----------



## msdosfolies (20 Mars 2004)

vais voir ça et ça merci


----------

